
To White Exiles, There'll Always Be a Rhodesia (1972) - theawesomekhan
https://www.nytimes.com/1982/01/15/world/to-white-exiles-there-ll-always-be-a-rhodesia.html
======
1vuio0pswjnm7
HN title is incorrect. Year was 1982 not 1972.

